# Roleplaying tumblr



## waterwolf23 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just wanted to know if any fur here would be interested in making or being admin. if I make a Tumblr furry RP blog,the site lacks furry roleplayers so if interested contact me on Tumblr at capedluna.tumblr.com also fur roleplayers are also invited.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Any furry roleplayers*

you should of been a waterbear

those things are awesome


----------

